# 98 altima ac clutch issue



## screech (Jul 13, 2010)

I have an issue with my ac clutch it wont cycle on and off at all. I have power to the relay and the relay is good. The clutch also works if I jump power to it it will click on. I was going thru my fsm and I get to a step that says refer to EC section "trouble diagnosis for dtc 31" I cant find the section it is referring to. So if anybody can help me I would really appreciate it. Thanx


----------



## Nizzan31 (Sep 6, 2010)

I know this thread is old and A/C season is about over but it sounds to me like there is no refrigerant in the system. the compressor wont kick on unless it senses i certain amount of pressure in the system. You should hook up an A\C pressure guage to the low side of the compressor. If there is a little pressure left then refilling should be sufficant. if there is no pressure then you must pull a vacume to evacuate the air from the system before adding refrigerant. in either case a leak is probably present.


----------

